# foods that are easy to eat while driving



## griffithsgriffin (Sep 3, 2013)

so I am not so much as driving and eating as I am eating behind the wheel while waiting. The ambulance I work for starts all new hires out by doing IFT's, so I am by myself. Anyone have any suggestions for foods that are easy to eat (ie don't necessarily require a spoon or fork) besides sandwiches? I don't know if I can eat another sandwich again! Thanks!


----------



## J B (Sep 3, 2013)

Granola/cereal bars, trail mix, apples and carrots.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 3, 2013)

Beer. Plenty of carbs to get you through the day.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 3, 2013)

I keep a couple of these in my bag. Combine one of these with a bunch of water and I'm good to go.  I try and keep peanut butter and honey sandwich halves  ready too because they're cheap, easy to eat, and keep.


----------



## J B (Sep 3, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> Beer. Plenty of carbs to get you through the day.



That's what marathon runners do, right?


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 3, 2013)

J B said:


> That's what marathon runners do, right?



Yup, that's how we roll 






No. :lol:


----------



## ITBITB13 (Sep 3, 2013)

Burritos. Burritos all day, every day. 

I don't care, I'll eat anything.:lol:


----------



## Jambi (Sep 3, 2013)

Ivan_13 said:


> Burritos. Burritos all day, every day.
> 
> I don't care, I'll eat anything.:lol:



I used to be that way, but my love handles started causing problems and my colon became a gatekeeper to what it believes my therapeutic daily burrito dose should be.  Cross that fragile dosing line and you start to look for excuses to check for meds in patients restrooms...  :rofl:


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 3, 2013)

Carl's Junior hamburgers, definitely.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 3, 2013)

yeah, but we'd all end up looking like this:


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 4, 2013)

I also thought that a good bowl of soup with some dunking crackers fit the bill.

Oh yeah, and the other guy is driving.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 4, 2013)

Seriously, buy some plastic containers and make salads with lots of meat and cheeses and stuff and a disposable fork, and a paper towel or two. Or hearty sandwiches made with real breads, not that flat mushy junk from the store's shelves. Add some things for flavor like kalamata olives, coarse ground pepper, bean sprouts.
Me, after twenty years driving i to work at sunrise, my breakfast three years into retirement is still a peanut butter sandwich, sometimes with honey, and a double-decker if I'm on the road, washed down with fresh homemade coffee. Used to be Mr Pibb, but had to go decaf.


----------



## Dan216 (Sep 25, 2013)

Buy a box of uncrustables


----------



## Dan216 (Sep 25, 2013)

...


----------



## daysquad (Dec 25, 2013)

you can try burritos, burger, wraps, granola/ cereal bars


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 26, 2013)

Scalding hot coffee and long-strand spaghetti with marinara sauce.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 26, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> Carl's Junior hamburgers, definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeepdude911 (Dec 26, 2013)

The almighty burrito.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 26, 2013)

Seafood.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 26, 2013)

Well, those Junior Burgers are very tasty... but too many of those and too many fries... and too many sodas have taken their toll. They are, however, very easy to eat on the road. 

I used to be on a See Food Diet... and eat it. 






Now I only see food and eat some of it...


----------



## Allen (Jan 10, 2014)

Apple,banana,carrots and grapes are best things to eat during driving. These food are easy to eat. I also eat these things during my driving.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 10, 2014)

You eat while you drive an ambulance? Or anything for that matter?

That's terrifying.


----------



## Sjayzee (Jan 15, 2014)

i just had my partner feed me while driving.  nachos are the best.  or pizza from Bronx Pizza.  reason we've bid in together for 2 years...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 15, 2014)

dspt2avdRN said:


> i just had my partner feed me while driving.  nachos are the best.  or pizza from Bronx Pizza.



Me too. For us it was chicken wings.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 16, 2014)

I fed my partner crackers and cookies while he was driving. He was so cranky I wanted to shut him up.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 16, 2014)

Robb said:


> You eat while you drive an ambulance? Or anything for that matter?
> 
> That's terrifying.


oh good, I thought I was the only one who thought this was a bad idea.....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 16, 2014)

DrParasite said:


> oh good, I thought I was the only one who thought this was a bad idea.....




We don't agree on much. But when we do it's usually a good idea.

Your partner giving you a cookie or cracker or carrot or something like that fine. Provided you keep both hands on the wheel and both eyes on the road. 

I don't feed my partners when they're operating an ambulance with me in the passenger seat. I like going home unharmed. Over the last 6 weeks I've learned that short term disability isn't as cool as it sounds.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 16, 2014)

Carrots and cheese sticks are my go to while driving.

I am pretending to try to be healthy though.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 22, 2014)




----------

